# schmidt modern line et. mkII vr plus suspension



## rextomk2 (Nov 30, 2008)

About to order som 15x8 schmidt modern lines. I have a mkII golf with the mk3 5 lug plus suspension. I need to know the et. anyone with my setup is running. let me know please.


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: schmidt modern line et. mkII vr plus suspension (rextomk2)*

what ets do they offer?


----------



## rextomk2 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: schmidt modern line et. mkII vr plus suspension (audi666)*

not sure. It says to call and let them know. Im thinking like 25. But i want someone with this setup to let me know. I dont want to mess this up.


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: schmidt modern line et. mkII vr plus suspension (audi666)*

best idea is to see what ets they offer.
im sure they only have them in a few offsets available in that size. 
then go from there rather than all the possible ets that would work.


----------



## rextomk2 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: schmidt modern line et. mkII vr plus suspension (audi666)*

i hear ya. I cant get a hold of them for the life of me. So i will shoot them an e-mail and see what they say. Sucks I cant just search it though. Its kind of a specific thing that needs answered,


----------



## rextomk2 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: schmidt modern line et. mkII vr plus suspension (rextomk2)*

ok, so i got the info on the et's they offer 10/20/25. I assume that a 25 would be safe all around. That was I know I wouldn't poke too much, and if I needed spacers I could just add some. But I need someones opinion with a vr widetrack 5x100 setup on there mkII first.
I assume any 15x8 setup would be similar. Someone please let me know. I want to order the wheels today. haha


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: schmidt modern line et. mkII vr plus suspension (rextomk2)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4755803 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4209903 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3520207 
16x9 et 15 all around - xpalendocious


----------



## rextomk2 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: schmidt modern line et. mkII vr plus suspension (audi666)*

ok. But the main question here is are those mkII's all 5 lug? My 5 lug is what worries me with the wider track in the front and a bit more than the stock mkII in the rear beam as well. 15 is great on 4 lug, but i fear will poke too much for my setup. I would go off what et mkIII vr guys run, but mkII fenders do not have nearly as much room.


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: schmidt modern line et. mkII vr plus suspension (rextomk2)*

whats the clearance diff from a 4lug to 5 in mm?


----------



## rextomk2 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: schmidt modern line et. mkII vr plus suspension (audi666)*

not sure front specs. But i know rear is over all 12.5mm wider than a reg mkII. Front pokes more than the rear, so im not sure. But a good bit.


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: schmidt modern line et. mkII vr plus suspension (audi666)*

you have flares?


----------



## rextomk2 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: schmidt modern line et. mkII vr plus suspension (audi666)*

I have reg big bump flares. I dont plan on g60, that is if I dont have to. 
My car-










_Modified by rextomk2 at 5:21 PM 3-4-2010_


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: schmidt modern line et. mkII vr plus suspension (rextomk2)*

look through here. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...28153


----------



## rextomk2 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: schmidt modern line et. mkII vr plus suspension (audi666)*

great info. Well im ordering them tomorrow. 15X8 ET 25 FRONT AND REAR. I will space accordingly. What do you think?


----------



## rextomk2 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: schmidt modern line et. mkII vr plus suspension (rextomk2)*

Just put my order in. Cant wait, ET 25 should be spot on from what i read. Most 4 lug guys do ET 15, and it perfect. From what i understand my plus suspension is about a 10mm difference. So I should be ok. Although still waiting on tunershop to contact me for conformation on my et and bolt pattern. So if anyone thinks i made a big mistake let me know soon.


----------



## g6dluva (Dec 5, 2004)

rextomk2 said:


> Just put my order in. Cant wait, ET 25 should be spot on from what i read. Most 4 lug guys do ET 15, and it perfect. From what i understand my plus suspension is about a 10mm difference. So I should be ok. Although still waiting on tunershop to contact me for conformation on my et and bolt pattern. So if anyone thinks i made a big mistake let me know soon.


How'd it go? Pics yet?


----------

